# Vinaders-Obernberger See-Portjoch-1er Trail



## spudi (27. April 2009)

Moin!

Ich hadere noch mit dieser Strecke.
Letztes Jahr bin ich über die Sattelalm und den Jubiläumsweg zum Grenzkamm gefahren. Sollte ich lieber wieder diesen Weg nehmen (transalbi-alternativ-Strecke) oder geben sich die Schiebestrecken nichts?
Die Strecke liegt auf unserer 1.Etappe und ich bin mit 4 Alpencross-Neulingen unterwegs, die aber alle fit sind.
Oder lohnt sich der Umweg wegen schöner Strecke auf jeden Fall? Die Militärstrasse ist ja eher langweilig.

Karsten


----------



## Elmar Neßler (27. April 2009)

hi,
wir werden im juli wohl auch so fahren, die verbindung portjoch - sandjöchl solll sehr nett sein und den 1er kennen wir schon von 2005 oder 2006 - der ist super! da wir die grenzkammstrasse ab sattelbergalm schon mehrfach gemacht haben ebenso wie den anstieg direkt ab obernberger see zum sandjöchl, ist das portjoch nun "fällig". freue mich schon drauf ... landschaftlich ist's auch ganz nett. man guckt halt mal gen norden und sobald man am portjpch ist, hat man ja den schönen blick auf die 3000er im süden und darf wenig spöter den 1er runter düsen. sollte auch mit anfängern kein problem sein (gut 300 hm schieben zum portjoch).

ciao,
elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spudi (27. April 2009)

Ja, ich denke auch, dass diese Route ne schöne Alternative zur Militärstrasse ist.
Man kann ja anscheinend auch direkt beim Portjoch runter, aber 
1. ist der 32er Trail (hieß der so?) wohl nicht so ganz einfach zu fahren und 
2. soll wie Du schon schreibst, die Verbindung Portjoch-Sandjoch sehr schön sein und 
3. hat der 1er Trail wohl mehr flow als der 32er.

Karsten


----------



## Elmar Neßler (27. April 2009)

ja, der 32er ist sicher schwerer als der 1er (siehe marco toniolo's seite ...). auch wenn der 32er lockt, aber ich denke, den sparen wir uns. es gibt noch genug spannende trails im weiteren verlauf der tour, da nehme ich gerne noch mal den 1er unter die stollen und fahre endlich mal die verbindung portjoch - sandjoch.


----------



## emvau (27. April 2009)

wir haben das letztes jahr genau so gemacht. die tragestrecke zum portjoch ist relativ unangenehm (ich schätze mal so 40 minuten), aber danach ist 's eben spitze.

der 1er ist einer der besten flowtrails weit und breit.  
der 32er ist ein kaputter, sehr ausgesetzter karrenweg (schuttreisse), der an bestimmten stellen einfach zu gefährlich zum fahren ist. außerdem hat man stellenweise viel mit geröll zu tun, was ich persönlich nicht so mag. ein erlebnis ist allerdings auch der, flow hatte ich da aber nicht besonders (s2-tourenbiker mit 100er-fully). mit anfängern würde ich da nicht runter, die schieben komplett.

BTW: am obernberger see kann man urig wohnen und der koch/inhaber ist ein wahrer gott. die karte (eher imbiss-niveau) gab so wenig her, dass wir fragten, ob es nicht ein kalb oder rindesteak gab. im kühlschrank lag noch ein rinderfilet von einer hochzeit und es war eines der besten in meinem hin und wieder mit kulinarischen besonderheiten angereicherten leben.


----------



## spudi (28. April 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> BTW: am obernberger see kann man urig wohnen und der koch/inhaber ist ein wahrer gott. die karte (eher imbiss-niveau) gab so wenig her, dass wir fragten, ob es nicht ein kalb oder rindesteak gab.


Habt Ihr denn vorher auch gefragt, wie lange die Hochzeit her war? 
Unsere Transalp startet in Steinach. Ich glaube, wir würden es uns etwas zu einfach machen dann schon am Obernberger See die Etappe zu beenden... Aber gut zu wissen, dass man da am See einkehren kann.

Was die Schiebestelle zum Portjoch angeht bin ich jetzt überzeugt, dass es gut wird. 40min schieben ist ja garnichts, da kenn ich ganz andere Stellen.. (und werde auch noch während der Transalp kennenlernen)
Den Jubiläumsweg haben wir auch um einiges länger hochgeschoben.

Karsten


----------



## emvau (28. April 2009)

spudi schrieb:


> Habt Ihr denn vorher auch gefragt, wie lange die Hochzeit her war?


gut abgehangen halt...
ne im ernst: der hat als lehrling und geselle in spitzenrestaurants gelernt und war richtig froh, mal wieder zeigen zu dürfen, was er kann. im tal betreibt er mit seiner frau auch ein hotel. 



spudi schrieb:


> Was die Schiebestelle zum Portjoch angeht bin ich jetzt überzeugt, dass es gut wird. 40min schieben ist ja garnichts, da kenn ich ganz andere Stellen.. (und werde auch noch während der Transalp kennenlernen)


es ist auf jeden fall empfehlenswert. unangenehm ist sie trotzdem, weil sie gegen ende steiler wird und dann auch tragen angesagt ist.
übrigens geht rechts vom pfad ein forstweg. den solltet ihr rauffahren und erst wenn der eigentliche pfad in sichtweise ist, auf einer kuhspur rüberqueren. damit spart man sich einiges. 
und den 1er runter meint eigentlich zunächst 1a und dann 1er.


----------



## spudi (28. April 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> es ist auf jeden fall empfehlenswert. unangenehm ist sie trotzdem, weil sie gegen ende steiler wird und dann auch tragen angesagt ist.


Alles klar, das gehört dazu! Da wissen unsere Neulinge mal gleich, worauf sie sich eingelassen haben...



emvau schrieb:


> übrigens geht rechts vom pfad ein forstweg. den solltet ihr rauffahren und erst wenn der eigentliche pfad in sichtweise ist, auf einer kuhspur rüberqueren. damit spart man sich einiges.


Rechts vom Pfad? Da kann ich keinen entdecken. Meintest Du vielleicht links, von der Fahrtrichtung aus gesehen? Also quasi nach dem kleineren der beiden Seen links abbiegen? (grüne Strecke)

Karsten


----------



## emvau (28. April 2009)

spudi schrieb:


> Rechts vom Pfad? Da kann ich keinen entdecken. Meintest Du vielleicht links, von der Fahrtrichtung aus gesehen?


nein, in der karte rechts, also östlich. da sind ein paar ruinen und kurz darauf sieht man schon zum wanderweg. geht dann ne sumpfige pfadspur rüber, die in der kompass digital, so meine ich mich zu erinnern, nicht eingezeichnet ist.


----------



## spudi (28. April 2009)

Hab grad noch ne Datei angehängt. So? (grüne Linie)
Meine Karten hab ich leider nicht hier.


----------



## emvau (28. April 2009)

genau, grüne linie nehmen und dann rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeseppl (28. April 2009)

Hallo sind letztes Jahr den Pflerscher Höhenweg vom Sand- zum Portjoch gefahren, traumhaft.
Zum WW 32 vom Portjoch ins Pflerschtal hier ein kleiner Bericht 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=325144

Servus


----------



## dede (28. April 2009)

Wenn ihr in Steinach startet könnt ihr ja auch vorher das weitestgehend unbekannte Eggerjoch vorne dranhängen - landschaftlich sehr nett und ziemlich unberührte Natur. Man kommt dann ziemlich weit hinten im Obernbergtal raus. Ist allerdings für Newbies zusammen mit dem Portjoch an einem Tag evtl. etwas heftig gleich zu Beginn.....


----------



## transalbi (7. Mai 2009)

Wenn schieben, dann Sandjoch. Portjoch, Flachjoch sind alle einen Tick ätzender.
Der Trail vom Portjoch runter ist zwar spektakulär, aber halt auch gefährlich.

Albi


----------



## spudi (7. Juli 2009)

So, in einer Woche gehts los!
Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich über den Obernb.-See auf den 93b und dann den 93er nehmen, wie von emvau empfohlen.

Wie ist es aber mal anders. Albi Du sagst, wenn schieben, dann Sandjoch. Über welchen Weg denn dahin?
Ich finde, in der Wanderkarte und über GoogleEarth sieht der 95er ab Obernberg und dann weiter über den 96er (Seeblickweg) zum Sandjoch sehr interessant aus.
Ich suche den landschaftlich schönsten Weg und dazu nicht soo ätzende Tragestücke, die ewig lange dauern. Welche Möglichkeit ist in dieser Hinsicht der bessere? Die 2. Möglichkeit lässt ja leider den Trail zw. Port- und Sandjoch aus.. 

GPS-Tracks für den Seeblickweg finde ich leider nicht. Kann man den denn überhaupt fahren?

Karsten


----------



## emvau (7. Juli 2009)

spudi schrieb:


> Ich suche den landschaftlich schönsten Weg und dazu nicht soo ätzende Tragestücke, die ewig lange dauern. [...] Die 2. Möglichkeit lässt ja leider den Trail zw. Port- und Sandjoch aus..


sooo schlimm ist das schiebestück zum portjoch auch wieder nicht. landschaftlich ist das stück zwischen portjoch zum sandjoch ne wucht. is halt ein panoramatrail und imo das landschaftlich interessanteste stück am brenner grenzkamm. du solltest also bei deinen absichten auf das portjoch nicht verzichten.


----------



## spudi (7. Juli 2009)

ok, ich werde Dein Posting aber ausdrucken und mitnehmen.
Und wenn dann alle vor dem Portjoch kotzen und sauer auf mich sind, lege ich dann Dein Posting vor... 

Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (7. Juli 2009)

sind doch nur ca. 200 hm schieben am portjoch, das sollte doch kein thema sein. wir sind in 11 tagen da 

am sandjöchl schiebst du mindestens genauso viel und verpasst den trail vom portjoch kommend ...


----------



## Compagnon (8. Juli 2009)

Ich kenne die Schiebestrecke zum Sandjoch nicht, war aber erst vor paar Tagen auf der Route zum Portjoch. Der Weg ist in einwandfreien Zustand, ist nur ziemlich steil, ansonsten wirklich kein Problem. Die Atmosphäre am Portjoch ist eine völlig andere als am Sandjoch. Einfach genial, kann ich nur empfehlen.
Und doch, es geht in Fahrtrichtung links hoch (und gleich wieder rechts), direkt nach dem ersten See.


----------



## GPS-Herbie (17. Juli 2009)

Meines Erachtens die schönste Route durch die Brennerberge. Der Aufstieg lohnt sich auf alle Fälle. Um möglichst wenig schieben/tragen zu müssen, im Aufstieg zum Portjoch den weiter ober schon genannten östlichen Fahrweg nehmen, der am südlichen Seeufer abzweigt.
Vom Portjoch zum Sandjoch läuft fast eben ein Trail, der manchmal etwas enger wird und der gutes Gleichgewicht und sichere Radbeherrschung erfordert. 
Falls das Arschwasser zu unruhig wird, lieber zwischendurch mal freiwillig absteigen.

Der Einstieg in den 1'er ist leicht zu verpassen, geht gleich zu Beginn der Betonstrasse unterhalb des Sandjoches rechts über ein Bächlein und zieht sich runter bis Gossensaß. Nicht von der Schotterstrasse ablenken lassen, die man mehrmals kreuzt, der Weg geht immer weiter. 
Bitte bergab dosiert bremsen und nicht die Grasnarbe/Waldboden aufreissen, damit dieses Trailjuwel nicht das gleiche Los wie der Sattelberg (Böser Bauer...) nimmt. 

Viel Spaß.


----------



## spudi (20. Juli 2009)

Moin!

Wir sind dann also vom Obernberger See zum Portjoch über die oben eingezeichnete Strecke. Also nach dem ersten See rechts und gleich wieder links. Der Weg ist garnicht zu verfehlen und der Übergang zum original-Wanderweg ist fast nicht zu verfehlen.
Letztes Jahr bin ich wie gesagt über Sattelbergalm, Jubiläumsweg und Brenner Grenzkammstrasse gefahren, aber die Version übern Obernberger See-Portjoch, Sandjoch und 1er Trail ist 1000x besser und nicht so langweilig wie die Grenzkammstrasse.
Der Einstieg in den 1er ist eigentlich leicht zu finden, wenn man mit Track und Navi fährt, aber ohne hätte ich bestimmt länger gesucht. GPS-Herbie hat den Einstieg aber schon gut beschrieben. Er befindet sich gleich am Anfang der Schotterstrasse, die ins Tal führt und zwar auf der rechten Seite und beginnt als Parallelweg zu dieser Schotterstrasse. Das "kleine Bächlein" ist eigentlich nur ein kleiner Graben.

Danke Euch für die Empfehlung! Die Schiebepassage war ein Kinderspiel und mMn angenehmer und ich glaube auch kürzer als der Jubiläumsweg. Von der Schneebergscharte, Eisjöchl und Madritschjoch ganz zu schweigen. 

Karsten

Achso: Den Trail zwischen Port- und Sandjoch hab ich nun überhaupt nicht als schwer oder gefährlich in Erinnerung. Auch die Transalp-Neulinge unter uns sind den locker gefahren.


----------



## ghostbikersback (17. August 2010)

spudi schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wir sind dann also vom Obernberger See zum Portjoch über die oben eingezeichnete Strecke. Also nach dem ersten See rechts und gleich wieder links. Der Weg ist garnicht zu verfehlen und der Übergang zum original-Wanderweg ist fast nicht zu verfehlen.
> Letztes Jahr bin ich wie gesagt über Sattelbergalm, Jubiläumsweg und Brenner Grenzkammstrasse gefahren, aber die Version übern Obernberger See-Portjoch, Sandjoch und 1er Trail ist 1000x besser und nicht so langweilig wie die Grenzkammstrasse.
> ...



Achtung, die oben zitierte Beschreibung ist falsch und hat uns ganz schön in die Wüste (Höllewand...) geschickt!

Nach dem ersten See geht es LINKS (statt rechts) und dann anschließend RECHTS (und NICHT links...). Auf ca. 1900m dann Wiese nach Osten in Richtung Wanderweg Portjoch queren. Wenn man die Forstraße findet ist das Portjoch sicher nicht schlimmer als das Sandjöchl, insgesamt ca. 200hm schieben/tragen.

Die Querverbinding zum Sandjöchl ist super, Anfänger sollten allerdings an der ein oder anderen Stelle aufpassen, da der Weg teilweise ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## Eigerbiker (23. August 2011)

Muss das Thema mal wieder ausgraben......

War am letzten Sonntag da oben unterwegs, incl. 1er-Trail. Einfach traumhaft  
Jetzt schau ich schon wegen der nächsten Tour.



spudi schrieb:


> Achso: Den Trail zwischen Port- und Sandjoch hab ich nun überhaupt nicht als schwer oder gefährlich in Erinnerung. Auch die Transalp-Neulinge unter uns sind den locker gefahren.



Welcher Weg vom Port- zum Sandjoch ist das denn? Der "Pflerscher Höhenweg" (32A) oder der 93A???


----------



## Elmar Neßler (24. August 2011)

Eigerbiker schrieb:


> Muss das Thema mal wieder ausgraben......
> 
> War am letzten Sonntag da oben unterwegs, incl. 1er-Trail. Einfach traumhaft
> Jetzt schau ich schon wegen der nächsten Tour.
> ...



der tiefer (südlicher) verlaufende weg ist das, nicht der oben auf dem kamm.


----------



## Trekiger (24. August 2011)

hat dann jemand von euch einen GPS-Track, den er hier reinstellen kann?


----------



## wowo (17. Januar 2012)

... ein GPS - Track wäre super !!!


----------



## spudi (18. Januar 2012)

Ok, hier der aufgezeichnete Track von damals.
Der 1er-Trail ist auch mit drauf, aber etwas ungenau. Damals hatte ich nur einen etrex cx.
Die Qualität für den Hinweg ist aber ausreichend.

Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eigerbiker (31. August 2020)

Hallo, 

muss das Thema mal wieder ausgraben. 
Wie schaut denn der 1er Trail zur Zeit aus? 
Hat der über die Jahre gelitten oder ist er weiterhin gut fahrbar?


----------



## dede (14. September 2020)

Ist im oberen Teil etwas schwieriger geworden, weil doch einiges an losem Geröll drinliegt und sich die obersten 200Hm ein Bach seiner bemächtigt hat respektive hatte (bin ihn allerdings genau am Tag nach den ganzen Unwettern gefahren, sprich am 1.9., da war's extrem rutschig und matschig). Unten raus dann die ein oder andere Kehre "kaputtgebremst", aber in Summe weiterhin sehr lohnend und bis auf kurze Abschnitte oben (inkl. einer S2 bis S3 Stelle) nie schwerer als (maximal oberes) S1-Niveau. Meine Lady ist fast alles gefahren und das obwohl sich ihre automatische Sattelstütze (so ein Glump ) nicht absenken ließ und wir mit vollem Transalprucksack unterwegs waren


----------



## soundfreak (5. September 2021)

find gerade den beitrag nicht, wo wegen vieler umgestürzter bäume am 1er etwas "gejammert" wurde, deshalb hier eine aktuelle info *vom 04.09.2021*:

ab Start auf ca. 2100 Seehöhe bis auf ca. 1450 liegen* gesamt 3 dicke Bäume*, welche zum Absteigen zwingen. Querung der 3 Stellen ist gut machbar.

Unterhalb ca. 1450 Seehöhe waren dann auf ca. 50m (Länge) mehrere dünne Bäume über dem 1er, auch diese waren leicht passierbar.
eine kleine klappsäge wäre hier schon ausreichend, um...  

Kann mich an letztes Jahr nicht mehr genau erinnern, aber war da am Start des 1er ganz oben auch schon das minitaferl (ca. 10x10 cm) bikeverbot?
----------
aktueller Zustand 1er: ähnlich wie @dede oberhalb beschrieben hat. im Bereich der forstwegquerung im unteren viertel sind meiner meinung nach die wurzeln etwas mehr herausgekommen, sprich etwas holpriger bzw. noch mehr kleine stufen. einzelne steilere kurven im mittelteil waren schon ziemlich grob - es sollte somit schon "etwas" trailerfahrung vorhanden sein, der 1er ist auf jeden fall *KEINE* geshapte murmelbahn  

Überholten einige, welche dann wohl ausgiebig wandern durften


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (6. September 2021)

Trekiger schrieb:


> hat dann jemand von euch einen GPS-Track, den er hier reinstellen kann?


Brouter-Link: der hier dürfte gemeint sein.


----------

